# Auto or over under??



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

What do you like better and why? Auto or over under?


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

For hunting, O/U absolutely. Lighter, more reliable, two chokes, positive knowledge of whether it is loaded or unloaded, easy to check barrel clearance when you stick it in the snow or mud, easy to clean, looks classy, easy to break apart for packing, something like a Beretta 686 can come with a two-barrel set so you can get two gages with the same stock and trgger. What's not to love? Pulling the trigger for that third (or fourth, fifth) round only means one of two things- either you've failed to shoot straight or you are more greedy then you ought to be on wild birds. Recoil? Who cares on a hunting gun?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I've shot both for years.

I like O/Us for all the reasons Trooper does, I really like my new Browning 525 20 ga. That little gun is a dream to shoot and cary. 8) 

However, I like auto loaders too. More shots. I don't know how many times I've been sitting there empty and had a stragler come up. Waterfowl, autoloader all the way.

I think any well rounded bird hunter has to own at least one of each. Preferably a half dozen or so in each gauge  How many fishing rods do you have? :wink: 

The only gun I simply WON"T shoot is a pump. _/O


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> I've shot both for years.
> 
> I like O/Us for all the reasons Trooper does, I really like my new Browning 525 20 ga. That little gun is a dream to shoot and cary. 8)
> 
> ...


Umm is this not a Remington 870 Express Youth model, which I believe comes only in a pump! -()/>-


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I like a good auto for waterfowl, and other high volume shooting activities. 
I use a pump for my turkey gun. I have an over/under and side by side also.

Autos soak up some of the recoil; and have an available 3rd backup shot for cripples. Doubles are generally lighter than autos unless you use a Franchi AL-48; they are the light weights of the autoloader world, I’m looking into getting one in 20 ga myself.
I like the option of a 3rd shot, nothing wrong with having it available and using it despite what the double purist’s would like us to believe. :roll: 

I guess my favorite auto loading shotguns in order would be the Benelli SBE, the Beretta Xtrema 2, & the Browning Auto-5. My favorite double is the Ruger Red Label, then the Browning’s I like the 870 for pump guns.


My overall favorite shotgun for hunting is the Benelli SBE. Its light, points well, cycles quickly, and the recoil isn’t that bad despite its recoil operating system. Its reliability is second to none when comparing autos; it’s never failed me. Basically it shoots where I point it. I haven’t had my Xtrema 2 long enough for it to unseat the “old girl” from the throne. I don’t think I would choose the Xtrema for an upland bird gun (too heavy); I would go with a lighter weight auto such as those Franchi’s. I mentioned.

Be careful I don’t think you would ever be happy with just one shotgun. You can never have too many shotguns. I have a selection of shotguns that rivals my wife’s’ shoe collection. :lol:


----------



## sittingbull (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm not the greatest shot in the world. My semi-auto holds 5 shells and that's why I like it!


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> I think any well rounded bird hunter has to own at least one of each.


Ya know, Tex is normally full of crap, but he's spot on here! :wink:

Since I know your not a totally and convinced hardcore bird hunter yet, lets start with a gun that's adaptable.

I love a beautiful Side by Side or an Over/Under; nothing is sexier than a nice piece of wood (that has a plural meaning of course :mrgreen: ) and they point and shoot like a dream. Many of the more expensive ones are very lightweight, and come in a variety of gauges. Awesome guns and you'd be well advised to own one someday.

But if this is going to be your first real upland gun, I'd say start with an auto loader. Most of the newer ones have a simple and effective design, are very lightweight, point and shoot well _in a variety _of upland hunting situations, are durable, and by god they are true work horses!!!

You can get yourself a .20 Gauge, with a synthetic stock, and a 26 inch barrel for about $1100 bones. Pricy, but you'll thank me when we meet up for the gratuitous tailgate pic.

Only after the autoloader can you delve into the double guns&#8230; 8)


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> Umm is this not a Remington 870 Express Youth model, which I believe comes only in a pump!


Ya, I know where you're goin with that one... That is my wifes gun, and she hates it too! I have whaked a couple turkeys with that gun but I've moved on to the Benelli 12ga supper 90 since then. :wink:

Just got her a brand new Franchi 20ga auto loader. Sweet little gun. She'll be putin the hurt on a turkey with that gun this spring.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Auto. Doubles are nice but so is that "extra" couple shots. For what its worth, I love my 870 and will have a hard time shooting anything else, even after shooting autos in the duck marsh.... a pump will ALWAYS work for you. 8)


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

over and under for upland,trap and bunny hunting. Auto loader for waterfowl hunting. I dont own a over under yet but will one day.soon.


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

I'll bend to peer pressure an support the auto if we're going to throw in duck hunting (not that we're in that forum mind you). The ability to bring a cripple down in a hurry is a big deal in the duck marsh, especially when you have a drake canvasback thinking about winging out over half a mile of fragmites. But, if duck hunting is only a "once in a while" activity and you are oging to focus on upland, I'll stick by my reccommendation that the one-gun hunter should start with a double-gun. Besides, sooner or later everyone gets a chance to pick up a good used pump or auto from an uncle, cousin or flea-market for a song. Meanwhile good quality old doubles should NEVER be purchased from such establishments, far better to hold onto such relics and give me a call so I can take it out of circulation. Safety first!


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

I have some of both, but I like O/U guns better generally. If you need more than 2 shots, you are most likely just wasting ammo. I do use an auto for most of my waterfowling, however.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

I went with a browning citori in a 12 gauge I really like the gun I sure liked the stock before I let Tex o bob shoot it though. :roll: I guess that is what friends are for to break in your gear properly.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

north slope said:


> I went with a browning citori in a 12 gauge I really like the gun I sure liked the stock before I let Tex o bob shoot it though. :roll: I guess that is what friends are for to break in your gear properly.


Well, the way I see it your gun was selfless enough to put it's self in harms way and save me from being hit by that flying piece of clay target. Had it not been for your gun I might have been seriously injured. Who knew a chunk of clay target could embed that far into a gun stock? :shock:

I cried myself to sleep Saturday night because I felt so bad about it. Your gun is a hero.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

You had your way with the 12 but you will never touch the 20.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

north slope said:


> You had your way with the 12 but you will never touch the 20.


Is that any way to treat the guy who talked you into buying it in the first place?

Let me shoot it or I'll tell your wife. :twisted:


----------



## Red-Grouse (Sep 22, 2007)

Aldo Leopold's pappy told him "any one who uses anything but a double gun is a game hog" :shock: :wink:


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> [quote="north slope":fdr1tuds]You had your way with the 12 but you will never touch the 20.


Is that any way to treat the guy who talked you into buying it in the first place?

Let me shoot it or I'll tell your wife. :twisted:[/quote:fdr1tuds]she knows!


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

this is a tough question. i have owned an 870, an sbe and an sbe2. the step up from the 870 to the sbe was as good as when i upgraded to the 2. The auto is great for waterfowl, which is mostly what i do, but my two huntin buddies shoot the citori waterfowl edition( dura touch, camo, and 3 1/2), and they both swear by them. As much as i love to shoot my benalli, i think there is nothing more classic than hunting upland birds with an o/u. the chokes are usually set us for how the birds will flush, they are smooth to swing, and they can handle light loads for upland birds. great in the pictures, too!


----------

